# 1st Met/Cuneiform joint fusion w/o incision



## mindyanna (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a physician who is repairing a non-union with a metatarsal cuneiform joint fusion however in his op report he does not mention that he does any kind of incision.  That portion of the operative report reads as follows:

"Repair nonunion first metatarsal: Under fluoroscopy guidance multiple pins x3, 1.8 mm Ilizarov wires, were then inserted across the nonunion in multiple passes and 3 pins remained for additional stability of the nonunion site.  This was noted to be in good alignment and was checked under fluoroscopy."

I'm not sure which codes to use in this case as all of the fusion codes show the physician would make incisions.  Anyone with any suggestions out there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 16, 2012)

mindyanna said:


> I have a physician who is repairing a non-union with a metatarsal cuneiform joint fusion however in his op report he does not mention that he does any kind of incision.  That portion of the operative report reads as follows:
> 
> "Repair nonunion first metatarsal: Under fluoroscopy guidance multiple pins x3, 1.8 mm Ilizarov wires, were then inserted across the nonunion in multiple passes and 3 pins remained for additional stability of the nonunion site.  This was noted to be in good alignment and was checked under fluoroscopy."
> 
> ...



Well it sounds like it was done "percutaneously" .....was it a non-union of a fracture or non union of a fusion?

I would think you may have to look at unlisted code.


----------

